# dimming lights in house



## Guest (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm having a problem in my home with lights dimming. I have checked the ground connection to the cold water system, main panel for loose connections, meter socket for loose connections. I was unable to check the ground connection at the rod outside because its buried too deep. I performed a test using a 1250 watt hair dryer to put a load on a branch circuit that was on phase A. The voltage without the hair dryer on was 121.3, when I turned the hair dryer on, the voltage dropped to 119.8. I performed the same test of phase B and the voltage was 122.6 with the hair dryer off and 121.4 when the hair dryer was turned on. I also checked the voltage across A and B phase, it was 243.9, then I turned the hair dryer on and the voltage dropped to 242.8. I called the power company, and they told me if they can't find the problem, I would be billed for the crew's time. Any input from you on this matter would be greatly appreciated. 

The testing was performed with a fluke 87 true rms multimeter.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I'll let an electrician answer.

But, please sign your posts so we know who you are... 
Better yet, Register!

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> I'm having a problem in my home with lights dimming. I have checked the ground connection to the cold water system, main panel for loose connections, meter socket for loose connections. I was unable to check the ground connection at the rod outside because its buried too deep. I performed a test using a 1250 watt hair dryer to put a load on a branch circuit that was on phase A. The voltage without the hair dryer on was 121.3, when I turned the hair dryer on, the voltage dropped to 119.8. I performed the same test of phase B and the voltage was 122.6 with the hair dryer off and 121.4 when the hair dryer was turned on. I also checked the voltage across A and B phase, it was 243.9, then I turned the hair dryer on and the voltage dropped to 242.8. I called the power company, and they told me if they can't find the problem, I would be billed for the crew's time. Any input from you on this matter would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> The testing was performed with a fluke 87 true rms multimeter.


do the lights dim only when major appliances come on??? if so it sounds like a voltage problem not with the power co. but the wire size (awg) feeding the major appliances.ex--a/c, heat, dry,H2O heater maby. question are the appliances far from the power sorce?? make sure your service conductors are the proper size (2/0--3/0--4/0--500kcmil etc............


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> do the lights dim only when major appliances come on??? if so it sounds like a voltage problem not with the power co. but the wire size (awg) feeding the major appliances.ex--a/c, heat, dry,H2O heater maby. question are the appliances far from the power sorce?? make sure your service conductors are the proper size (2/0--3/0--4/0--500kcmil etc............


The lights will dim when the well pump turns on ,clothes dryer.I can plug a hand held hair dryer into any receptical in the house and the lights will dim.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> The lights will dim when the well pump turns on ,clothes dryer.I can plug a hand held hair dryer into any receptical in the house and the lights will dim.


Iforgot to mention that the service is 200amps and the feeder size is 4/0 aluminum.All connections are tight .


----------

